# Lake Tahoe Hiking (probably lots of images...)



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a lot of good photos, so bear with me! I was hiking somewhere between Emerald Bay and Eagle Lake. Because of the snow there are no trails for me to follow and being the mountaineer I am, that sounded like nothing more than a challenge by Nature. I got out my trusty map, compass and recalled everything I've learned about navigation over the last 10 years of off-trail hiking. Since I haven't done it since last winter, I got lost a few times but all's well that ends well.

My truck also got stuck in the snow, too bad I could not just simply take a sled and hook a bunch of Ollie's to them! Haha. It took about 2 hours to get out but I managed eventually.

Here we go!




























(personal favorite)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Faceplant









No idea what he was up to...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Favorite of the trip


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

And despite all the hard work, the pretty shots, wonderful scenery.... eveyone's favorites are bound to be the following...  

Tired doggy for the 4 hour drive back home.


















Don't you just want to cuddle with him right now?!














Yummy, snow!

This was a difficult trip. It was exhausting for me more than it was for Ollie. Evidently he has a natural ability to climb and walk on ice. But what wore me out was the navigation.

It was a beautiful trip, though, and really really really hard to take good pictures of. Tall woods create too much shade, the very untextured white snow makes things look off, and so on. I was happy to be able to get 42 good ones, which are available at my photo site if one is interested. I didn't want to post all of them, and I am tired.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, fabulous pictures...I definitely want to check out Lake Tahoe at some point. Are dogs always allowed there or only off season?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Wow, fabulous pictures...I definitely want to check out Lake Tahoe at some point. Are dogs always allowed there or only off season?


They are not allowed on the shore of some of the public beaches, but you can find a beach somewhere you can bring them.

Dogs are allowed at all National Forests, so there is no place in Tahoe that dogs are not allowed (trails/hiking/etc). Desolation Wilderness requires a permit, though.

Pretty sure there's not many who hike this time of the year, let alone with a dog. You'd have to be very experienced if you want to hike in the snow because there's no convinent trail to guide you along. But during the season, I run into a lot of dogs. But most are off-leash despite it being required, so be careful there.

I drove about 450 miles today as well as 7 hours of hiking. Yow!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Amazing pictures.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ollie just makes me laugh with all his faces. He's so funny. My favorite is the 3rd one in your original post. He's got that 'what are you thinking?' kind of look - 

Beautiful scenery great pictures. I can't think of a better way to spend a day - alone with your dog, hiking and taking pictures of gorgeous places.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome pics and scenery! So how did your truck get stuck and how'd you get it out? lol I remember last year when we had alot of snow and my grandma's toyota corrola got stuck in our parking lot I put some cardboard under the tires and when that didn't work I got on the trunk and started jumping up and down as she was pressing on the gas. Then when that didn't work I got someone to help me push the car.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

RBark said:


>


This is my favorite, personally. There's no magnificent views, nothing extraordinary about it. What I feel makes it special is that it's just kind of the embodiment of why I do what I do, and seeing things like this make me feel it's so worth it.

He's sitting down in the snow, taking in the sights, and in the picture smelling the smells, you can see he's happy and curious in the pictures, and relaxed with not a care in the world. Maybe it's just me, but the picture speaks ten thousand words to me. So I really love it. But the wonderful thing about pictures is that each picture will speak out differently to each person. I think that's great.

Sorry for rambling! A friend of mine fixed this picture for me!










He removed the red eye and also removed the glare from both eyes, so they look VERY deep and clear now. I love it.

Durbkat- I was driving on a road that was snowed in. There was a tire trail so with 4wd it was fine. However there was a large ice patch I couldn't see which caused two tires to spin out and I slid at an angle. So my truck was now 45 degree parallel to the road with soft snow under all tires.

I took the shovel out and started flattening the snow all around my tires to make them harder and easier to drive on. Then I grabbed a bunch of 2x4 blocks and wedged them under all the wheels on both sides. I had to repeat the process about 10 times before I could get the truck back on the tracks.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

RBark said:


>


That picture is absolutely amazing. What a fabulous set of eyes on your dog.


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

wow beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I am lucky enough to live 20 minutes from Tahoe and take the dogs up hiking every chance we get. My daughter went up snowboarding on Saturday so I took the dogs for a hike in the snow while we waited. It was wonderful, sunny, 40 degrees, just great...sorry no camera along. You'll all just have to use your imagination!

Our little dogs love the snow and seem to manage staying warm for a reasonable amount of time. The pomeranian could go for hours like an Energizer bunny! And on a sunny day the car is warm when we return to it. I just keep extra towels in the station wagon so I can get the snow balls off them before crating for the ride home. 

Next time I'll take the camera for pictures...


----------



## misspr85 (Nov 13, 2007)

I love Tahoe. The scenery is exactly how I like to remember it. Ollie looked like he was having a great time. I love the picture of him with his face planted in the snow. My brother's dog Dot does that and then she'll look at me like "why aren't you seeing what I'm seeing?"


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

man I havent been to Tahoe in years  great pics they came out very good, Thats a beautiful dog you have there  More pics please


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pictures, beautiful dog.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome pics.......As usual


----------



## Moose's Mom (Sep 30, 2007)

All great pics..but the 1st pic of the third posting took my breath away. Just the dog against the sky.

Ack. So beautiful!!


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful as always!!!! Ever think of getting Ollie a longe line so he can run around exploring rather than being on the shorter leash?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

STUNNING. These pictures took my breath away. I think I am in love with Ollie now. I would kidnap him except there are no snowy mountains to play in here, and he would probably get mad at me forever. Plus just the thought of voluntarily hiking 7 hours makes me feel faint. So, I can't say I envy you or I wish I were in your position. But what a lovely feeling it is to see a dog that matches his owner's personality so perfectly. Thanks so much for sharing these pictures.

Edit:
I'm quite interested in photography, just as a hobby, so I'd love to visit your photo site. Any links?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Lake Tahoe. My aunt and uncle and 3 cousins live there. We have visited a few times. Once in the winter and the rest in the summer time. I love it, thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures! I really miss Tahoes beautiful scenery, I hope I can get up there soon again for the winter (visit family).


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

I LOVE Lake tahoe I hav been there twice ....i noticed the island in emerald bay in the back ground of one of the pics ....you baby is beautiful and fits right in to the scenery 
I have stayed in South Lake tahoe at the tahoe seasons resort(both times) I want to go back for a 3rd visit


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> Beautiful as always!!!! Ever think of getting Ollie a longe line so he can run around exploring rather than being on the shorter leash?


He was on a 16' retractable leash during the trip. I don't really trust the 26' ones as that's a bit long and the leash itself is flimsy. 




> I'm quite interested in photography, just as a hobby, so I'd love to visit your photo site. Any links?


All of my pictures (which is more than I've ever posted here) can be found at this web site: http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc163/rbarker/

But I've been planning on making my own website one day!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

RBark said:


>


That is a great picture, id get that framed and on my wall


----------

